# Freeze dried food collection



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Well the stuff we get in Australia is stupidly expensive so I have decided to make a once a month purchase from Amazon. I want to build up a collection over time. Any one else started a stockpile of these products.?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you have the Morman church down there? Here they sell a small selection of quality products at very good prices.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

coates776 said:


> Well the stuff we get in Australia is stupidly expensive so I have decided to make a once a month purchase from Amazon. I want to build up a collection over time. Any one else started a stockpile of these products.?


I purchase a lot from Amazon but almost never buy their prepper food stores. I find it more expensive than other sources, such as walmart.com but don't know what is available to you. I store lots of food but almost zero freeze dried. I stick with the staples in 6 gallon superpails with the contents inside a sealed mylar bag with an oxygen absorber, such as product from Emergency Essentials. My main stores are hard wheat berries, rice, beans, rolled oats, etc. IMO, the staples are cheaper, store longer & provide more calories per pound than other foods.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I order the Auguson Farms dehydrated food via Amazon. Yeah, it's a little more expensive. But it's convenient and my wife probably blows more money on birthday cards for people I don't even know, so a few bucks here and there doesn't get my panties in a bunch.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't no about the Mormans as other religions always seem to make you join them, I have basic long term foods but freeze dried just takes it to the next level. I suppose the money we waste on other things is nothing compared to having these stocked

I will see if Walmart has an online store


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If anyone buys those little Mountain House pouches they have previously been rated to last about seven years, but according to the Mountain House website they will last much longer than that. 30 years if stored properly.

https://www.mountainhouse.com/M/shelf_lif.html


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What does Amazon charge for shipping ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> If anyone buys those little Mountain House pouches they have previously been rated to last about seven years, but according to the Mountain House website they will last much longer than that. 30 years if stored properly.
> 
> https://www.mountainhouse.com/M/shelf_lif.html


I see no reason that they can not be good for 30 years? I have them and have used them. Properly packed in mylar and I doubt that Moutainhouse would fraud the public and risk taking a big hit on a false claim.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I see no reason that they can not be good for 30 years? I have them and have used them. Properly packed in mylar and I doubt that Moutainhouse would fraud the public and risk taking a big hit on a false claim.


I don't either that's why I pointed it out. I have no reason to not believe them. Their website says their ongoing testing has determined they will last for up to 30 years if stored properly. Except for the ice cream products, which they say are only good for a couple years.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A few weeks ago I saw some oats from Auguson on Amazon. It was interesting the comments I got about them here. No mylar bags, oxygen absorbers, and complaints. I am in the market for these goods but not at the moment. I have to get settled back on dry land first then I'd like to stock up. It's amazing how expensive some of this stuff is.

I read an Amazon review on a wise food package who said it sucked so bad he fed it to his dog, and the dog didn't like it.



sideKahr said:


> I order the Auguson Farms dehydrated food via Amazon. Yeah, it's a little more expensive. But it's convenient and my wife probably blows more money on birthday cards for people I don't even know, so a few bucks here and there doesn't get my panties in a bunch.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As to the OP yes, we slowly built up to several weeks worth of Mountain House food. The idea is to use it during the first week and then as easy to cook higher flavor food later on when we get tired of the less expensive long term rice ect. that we have. We occasionally eat one of the mountain House meals, the Beef Stroganoff and apple crisp are the current favorites.

As for Auguson Farms you can get their products with free delivery at WalMart here in the states at a price lower than Amazon has


----------

